

Proof, an HTML5 iPad app for scotch tasting - jmstriegel
http://proofwhisky.com/

======
jmstriegel
By the way, I'd love to hear feedback from the HN community.

iPad dev in HTML5/jQuery was really a pleasure. As long as you don't need
photo upload support (Apple, this is ridiculous), it seems like a really
decent way to approach mobile app development for a ton of use cases.

